# Sat. Feb.18 Open House & POTLUCK BBQ at Anthony's (SeaHorse_Fanatic's) for Salties



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

*Sat. Feb.18 Open House & POTLUCK BBQ at Anthony's (SeaHorse_Fanatic's) for Salties*

So, for those who are just starting their journey on the "Bright" side of this addiction, are thinking about starting an SW tank in the future, just like sw tanks, or have been doing it for years and just want to have a get together...

I have a bit of free time on Saturday, February 18th so I will be opening up my home for a BCA sw get-together.

I will fire up the barbeque or three (depending on how many come by). Please let me know if you want to come so we can keep a track of numbers. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and we can bbq out on the deck instead of being stuck eating indoors.

This is going to be potluck, so please bring something to contribute to the eats & drinks.

So post on here if you want to join us. You can come for a short visit or stay for a while. Probably start as a late lunch and run through till night time.

I'm locate in South Burnaby, halfway between King Ed's and Metrotown.

Just checked the long-range forecast and its supposed to lightly rain, but we all know how "accurate" long-range forecasts are (NOT).

Anthony

Food list: (OK, we have enough breads I think)

Anthony - Salmon, some ribs & hotdogs & fixings for burgers
DavefromBC - home-made specialty bread (and Kathie's weiners)
Zhasan - Garlic bread and pop
Arcteryx - Marinated pork chops
Clown lover - hamburgers

Jasonator - potato salad
Aquaman - fish for the bbq
JTang - sausages and Chinese meatballs
Bonsai Dave - veggie platter
Claudia - pop
regs, msjboy, kenny - pop


----------



## bonsai dave

Count me in Anthony I 'll bring a veggie platter.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

do we all get to leave with a small frag gift?


----------



## TomC

19th is a Sunday.


----------



## gklaw

BaoBeiZhu said:


> do we all get to leave with a small frag gift?


Small frag of chicken wish bones ? 

Count me in Anthony


----------



## Claudia

I guess i am setting up my SW by sunday then


----------



## gklaw

bonsai dave said:


> Count me in Anthony


Hey Dave, joining the bright side


----------



## davefrombc

Which is it Anthony ? Saturday or the 19th? lol .. Saturday is the 18th . I'll work on making some onion/cheese and herb breads


----------



## Arcteryx

I think it's Saturday from another thread where this discussion started up. I'm in! Lookin' forward to seeing y'all there.


----------



## Claudia

I think is Saturday too, hopefully no sunday thats my relax day


----------



## Acipenser

If Saturday I cant go - work ! But Every one else GO ! Thanks Anthony !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

TomC said:


> 19th is a Sunday.


Thanks for the heads up. Its Saturday the 18th.


----------



## JTang

Canucks vs. Leaf @ 4pm 

It's gonna be a great afternoon! Count me in! Oh btw, r kids welcome too?


----------



## JTang

Claudia said:


> I guess i am setting up my SW by sunday then


For sure you should wait!

A Pre-setup meeting with all the BCA SW Specialists (except myself!)...

I think Anthony is throwing this one for you! LOL


----------



## Claudia

JTang said:


> For sure you should wait!
> 
> A Pre-setup meeting with all the BCA SW Specialists (except myself!)...
> 
> I think Anthony is throwing this one for you! LOL


hahahah yeah


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Kids are welcome. I have a 46" LCD 1080p for watching the Canucks/Leafs play on High Def. btw.

Leafs fans need not enter. JK. My sister is a huge Leafs fan since she fell in love with Darryl Sittler decades ago. I think her online name is still "Mrs. Sittler" (I wonder what her husband Steve thinks of that:bigsmile


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Acipenser said:


> If Saturday I cant go - work ! But Every one else GO ! Thanks Anthony !


What time do you work? Planning to pretty much leave it open all day, so come after work. I know at least a couple of other members are.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Remember, it's POTLUCK. So plan on bringing some food & drinks to contribute to the feasting and gurgling.:bigsmile:


----------



## PaulCheung

Hi Anthony,

Please count me in. What time do you start?

Paul


----------



## Arcteryx

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Kids are welcome. I have a 46" LCD 1080p for watching the Canucks/Leafs play on High Def. btw.
> 
> Leafs fans need not enter. JK. My sister is a huge Leafs fan since she fell in love with Darryl Sittler decades ago. I think her online name is still "Mrs. Sittler" (I wonder what her husband Steve thinks of that:bigsmile


Well, Leafs fans can enter... if they wear a Canucks jersey


----------



## zhasan

This is awesome! Thanks Anthony... I'll be there for sure (I should really start my Journal now!!)

I'm thinking since its a potluck, should we maybe list the items we plan to bring just so we don't have 20 bottles of pop and no chips! 

I'll pick up some pop and Garlic bread! 

Really looking forward to it!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

OK, I will edit the thread to keep an update on who is bringing what. Looking at a late lunch to night-time time-frame to accommodate those who are working Saturday.

We need some people to volunteer to bring some more meats and stuff for the bbq


----------



## neven

i'll need to convince my wife first that this is "for her"


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Neven, just bring her along. If she's bored, Metrotown is just 4 minutes away so she can go shopping. There's even a Superstore if she wants to get groceries while you talk sw with everyone else.


----------



## Arcteryx

Hey Anthony, does a big pot of beef & mushroom ragu, spaghetti and garlic bread work?


----------



## Jasonator

I would like to partake in such a partee. Can I bring my new discus I will have picked up from Rick? ... :bigsmile: maybe not. But if I can peel myself away from them long enough, it would be great to meet so many BCA-ers !!

If myself and my GF can come, I will make a big thing of potato salad!

And maybe, if everyone brings $5 or so, a volunteer can zip over to superstore and grab bulk chicken or something... just thinkin out loud.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Jasonator said:


> Sounds like it's Saturday *and* Sunday


Ohhh? Are you volunteering your place for Sunday???? Cool. Very nice.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Arcteryx said:


> Hey Anthony, does a big pot of beef & mushroom ragu, spaghetti and garlic bread work?


Sounds good. But we still need more meats, etc. to throw on the bbq.


----------



## Arcteryx

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Sounds good. But we still need more meats, etc. to throw on the bbq.


OK, I'll change it to marinated pork chops instead.


----------



## The Guy

Hey Anthony I'll be there in the afternoon for sure, I'll bring a box of burgers if you are still looking for meat. How's that? Laurie


----------



## alexafg

count me anthony , and ill bake a home made sweet bread


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

why so many Breads.. lol


----------



## Aquaman

BaoBeiZhu said:


> why so many Breads.. lol


LOL...guess all them salties have a lot of dough :bigsmile:



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Sounds good. But we still need more meats, etc. to throw on the bbq.


Would fish be okay to BBQ or is that a little on the weird side 

Love to attend Anthony I have plans for a SW set up one day


----------



## neven

My wife said she'll come only if she gets to pick her fish to bbq from one of your display tanks. So yea I'm not going


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

alexafg said:


> count me anthony , and ill bake a home made sweet bread


As mentioned in the first post, we will have enough bread already.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Aquaman said:


> LOL...guess all them salties have a lot of dough :bigsmile:
> 
> Would fish be okay to BBQ or is that a little on the weird side
> 
> Love to attend Anthony I have plans for a SW set up one day


I'm defrosting a salmon, but fish is okay. Not weird at all. Fish are friends AND FOOD.

Also, for those who don't have time to bring stuff, you can chip in some $$ to help defray the costs.


----------



## JTang

Sausages n Chinese Meat Balls??? 
If not spoken for, i will pick them up at TnT on Fri.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Potluck list updated. No more breads. Already have two members bringing bread.


----------



## Claudia

I was thinking on bringing some tuna sandwiches but seems like to much bread so i will bring some pop instead


----------



## alexafg

oh okay give me idea what should i make ? i dont wanna bring same as other ppl


----------



## onefishtwofish

how can there be a bbq without wieners.......I will bring Dave!


----------



## onefishtwofish

well i may be having company so i will send some weiners with Dave for the kidlings even if i can't make it


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

alexafg said:


> oh okay give me idea what should i make ? i dont wanna bring same as other ppl


If you want to marinade some chicken and bring it, that would be great.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Anyone who needs my contact number or address, please PM me.


----------



## alexafg

tomorrow is the day we all getting a frag from Anthony  :


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

alexafg said:


> tomorrow is the day we all getting a frag from Anthony  :


You're NO LONGER invited 

Anybody caught with fragging my corals or just acquiring a colony or three will be bbqed and served as the main course Saturday night:bigsmile::lol:


----------



## JTang

Hopefully there is still something left in your tank by the end of the night....... LOL

JK


----------



## gklaw

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> You're NO LONGER invited
> 
> Anybody caught with fragging my corals or just acquiring a colony or three will be bbqed and served as the main course Saturday night:bigsmile::lol:


Haha Anthony, be fair. Only a frag for a frag. Anyone want a frag from your coral, take a frag from him / her


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

gklaw said:


> Haha Anthony, be fair. Only a frag for a frag. Anyone want a frag from your coral, take a frag from him / her


I don't want a "frag" of Alex. Ewwwww. You're welcome to it if you want.


----------



## alexafg

i guess Anthony is being tooooo nice , he don't wanna give frag to guests he decided to give colony


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

k, cut the crap guys, sign up here to be in the moving crew on Anthonys SW tank

1. baobeizhu
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.

I think 6 way split is decent


----------



## msjboy

hi Anthony,

will try to make it but can't stay long due to kids ... luv to see the new led setup & RSM. Will be there late afternoon/early evening... bring some pop for the folks.
regs
msjboy
kenny


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

alexafg said:


> i guess Anthony is being tooooo nice , he don't wanna give frag to guests he decided to give colony





BaoBeiZhu said:


> k, cut the crap guys, sign up here to be in the moving crew on Anthonys SW tank
> 
> 1. baobeizhu
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> I think 6 way split is decent


Two guys no longer invited

Muahahaha. Time to bring out the Katana.


----------



## gklaw

Now that is really generous. Giving the whole tank to Alex. JK

Seriously, what move? when ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Never moving. Are you kidding at these housing prices? We're staying put. Already told wife and kids not to expect to do a lot of moving from house to house like our parents' generation.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Still on, Rain or Rain

I'll bbq under the covered Pergola and we'll just eat inside where the tanks are (anyways).

Anthony


----------



## veng68

Have fun. Wish I could come but I still have to follow the 90 day death period thing 

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

so.. how did it go? what frag did everyone get?

sorry, couldnt make it, live too far


----------



## veng68

Yeah ........ any sweet frag trading?

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## neven

Where are the pictures! i need to see what i missed for a turkey dinner


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

BaoBeiZhu said:


> so.. how did it go? what frag did everyone get?
> 
> sorry, couldnt make it, live too far


Enough with the fragging "jokes". Didn't find it funny the first time, still not funny. How about we come raid your tanks? Seriously, setting this event up on my own time & paying for most of the food is NOT enough???

For those who came by for the bbq/open house, thank you for participating, for bringing some great eats, and hopefully we'll have better weather next time so we can hang out outside. Watching the Canucks thrash the Leafs was an added bonus. Also, it was great to see all the kids come and join in the fun. Felicia really enjoyed having so many new playmates for the day.

Bonzai Dave, everyone loved the veggie platter and its only too bad you couldn't stay to join us.


----------



## JTang

Yeah it was lot of fun! Nice to see so many beautiful tanks! The kids had lot of fun n hopefully they didn't mess up your room. LOL

Thanks for inviting us!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Enough with the fragging "jokes". Didn't find it funny the first time, still not funny. How about we come raid your tanks? Seriously, setting this event up on my own time & paying for most of the food is NOT enough???


ok ok ! no more frag jokes !


----------



## neven

no pictures? :/ i hated missing it, i think my wife and father conspired to keep me away


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

C.K. (Archtryx) brought a camera so he may have some. I was kinda busy bbqing and hosting to take pics. Sorry.


----------



## bonsai dave

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Bonzai Dave, everyone loved the veggie platter and its only too bad you couldn't stay to join us.


Thanks Anthony. I would love to have come back and hang out as eat some good food. I had to drop my mom off at the airport she was leaving for Australia to be with my ill grandmother. I can't wait till the next one. Thank you for putting on a wonderful event...


----------



## onefishtwofish

I too am sorry I couldn't make it. I was celebrating a late valentines day with family. Anthony and Irene are such gracious and generous hosts and Felicia such a breath of fresh air to behold. I don't think anyone comes home from their house without feeling entirely welcome. The baby was so little when i was last there but i am sure she is enjoying Anthony and Irene's tanks as much as Felicia. I know they never cease to amaze me just as I am sure everyone who attended this shindig did.


----------



## zhasan

Thanks Anthony for hosting the event! I hated missing it too  I'm sure you folks had a blast watching the Canucks give Maple Leafs the treatment in the company of fellow hobbyists!! Definitely looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Arcteryx

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> C.K. (Archtryx) brought a camera so he may have some. I was kinda busy bbqing and hosting to take pics. Sorry.


Sorry, got caught up admiring and eating and the camera never turned on even once. Was too busy enjoying things


----------



## Claudia

Arcteryx said:


> Sorry, got caught up admiring and eating and the camera never turned on even once. Was too busy enjoying things


hahahha u r bad


----------



## The Guy

Thanks Anthony for hosting the BBQ, I got to meet a few people you only talk to on BCA. I also picked up some great live rock hand picked by Anthony, got it home and it's doing well. hopefully we can do a BBQ. again during the summer months.


----------



## Claudia

It was fun like always, thanks Anthony for hosting the BBQ  I played with my 3 lil friends (I am such a good babysitter lol) Met new members, we had a good time


----------

